# Shrimpfever shipment early arrival!!~~ fish plants and shrimps



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Everyone!

My shipment has finally come in! After slight delays it is all in stock now and with some new plants and shrimps too!!
*
SHRIMPS LIST

CHERRY SHRIMP - $0.99 CENTS
ULTRA RED CHERRY - SHRIMP $1.49ea
RED RILI SHRIMP - $2.99ea
PAINTED FIRE REDS - $1.99ea
HIGH GRADE FIRE REDS - $2.99ea

LIGHT BLUE PANAQUE - $4.99EA
BLUE RILI - $6.99ea *new* 
BLUE DIAMOND NEOCARIDINA - $20.99ea (female)
BLUE DIAMOND BABY - $10ea OR 10 FOR $80

ORANGE PUMPKIN SHRIMP - $3.49ea
YELLOW SHRIMP - $3.99ea
YAMATO SHRIMPS - $1.25ea
RED NOSE SHRIMPS - $1.49ea

TIBEE SHRIMP - $5.99ea
BUMBLEBEE SHRIMP - $3.99ea (WILL NOT CROSS WITH CRYSTALS)

CRS SSS/SSS+ - $15.99ea +5 FOR CROWN +6 FOR FLOWER
CRS SS/SS+ - $8.99ea
CRS S/S+ - $6.99ea
CRS A/A+ - $4.99ea

PURE RED LINE SSS - $84.99ea OR 10 FOR $800
PURE RED LINE HIGH GRADE - $299.99ea

CBS SSS/SSS+ - $17.99ea +5 FOR CROWN +6 FOR FLOWER
CBS SS/SS+ - $9.99ea
CBS S/S+ - $7.49ea
CBS A/A+ - $5.99ea

BLUE BOLTS - $40.99ea
RED KING KONG/RED PANDAS - $34.99ea
BLACK KING KONGS - $34.99ea OR $100 FOR 3
SHADOW PANDAS - $72.99ea

TANGERINE TIGERS - $12.99ea
FAN SHRIMPS (ATYOPSIS SPINIPES) - $4.49EA

CRAYFISH LIST

CPO DWARF ORANGE CRAYFISH - $8.99ea
MARBLED CRAYFISH - $7.99ea

FISH LIST

LEAST KILLIFISH - $3.99ea OR $10 FOR 3
GALAXY RASBORAS - $2.99ea OR $10 FOR $25
PANDA LOACHES (NICE COLORS AND HEALTHY! AND COME AND PICK YOUR OWN! picture below) - $24.99ea OR 5 FOR $100

PLANTS LIST

MINI PELLIA ON STAINLESS STEEL MESH PAD 3''x1'' - $7.99ea
FISSIDENS GEPPI ON STAINLESS STEEL MESH PAD 3''x1'' - $9.99ea
NARROW LEAF JAVA FERN ON CHARCOAL BLOCK - $11.99ea
BOLBITIS HEUDELOTII ON CHARCOAL BLOCK - $11.99ea
CREPIDOMANES AURICULATUM ON CHARCOAL BLOCK - $12.99ea​*
HERE ARE SOME PICTURES 

CREPIDOMANES AURICULATUM


RED RILLI


BOLBITIS HEUDELOTII


NARROW LEAF JAVA FERN


FISSIDENS GEPPI


PANDA LOACHES


PURE RED LINE $299.99 SORRY BAD PHOTO


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice looking fern, but I thought you might like to know that is not the correct name. It is actually a member of the Asplenium family, not Crepidomanes. It's Hymenasplenium obscurum, quite newly introduced to the hobby. Very, very slow grower, but can get to a fair size with time. Good thing it's on a block and not potted, I'd bet the rhizome rots just like java fern if buried.

I hope you still have some of that fissdens left by next Thursday.. and any pics of the latest fan shrimps ?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

JFYI: Please note that the Bumblebee shrimp (being a bee shrimp in origin) will most definitely cross with both Crystal and Tiger shrimps!

I have had Bumblebee shrimp x CBS cross in my tanks. The offspring are slightly larger than the Crystals, but look almost identical except for the wider banding that the Bumblebee have, no difference in color.

That's a very nice looking Mosura, but isn't PRL only bred up to to Hino stage, or have they perfected this pattern now? Please tell us who the breeder is...Benbachi, Ebi-Ten, 35 Shrimp
and do you offer the certificate with these?


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*bumblebees*



bettaforu said:


> JFYI: Please note that the Bumblebee shrimp (being a bee shrimp in origin) will most definitely cross with both Crystal and Tiger shrimps!
> 
> I have had Bumblebee shrimp x CBS cross in my tanks. The offspring are slightly larger than the Crystals, but look almost identical except for the wider banding that the Bumblebee have, no difference in color.
> 
> ...


Hello Anna,

I know you have expertise in this field being a leader in our shrimp community but i'm sure I know my shrimp.

And the bumblebee you mention is not the one I have that will cross with your CBS.
If you did not know, there are actually 3 types of these bee shrimps called bumblebee shrimp. And as we all know, it is just a common name. AND ONLY 1 of these 3 types will CROSS with CRYSTALS or TIGERS.

Being said so, i threw one of of saddle female bumblebees into my taiwan bee tank to *TEST *if they would cross and they did not. Even though she was heavily saddled, after molting for 2 days she did not get berried. 
Therefore, the bumblebees I have in my tank *WILL NOT* cross with you crystals.

AND do CRS only go up SS hino? And the breeder is from Taiwan.

Thank you,
Tommy


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello Tommy that is very interesting as I did not know there were 3 different types of bumblebee shrimps, so thank you for enlightening me on that! 

I must have had the one that did cross, as that was all that was available at that time. Im sure some of the Taiwan breeders have since then found more types, which as you state below do not cross with crystals.

however, I am not sure what you mean by the following reply which was sent to me only! I never mentioned anything about prices???? 

I did ask who the breeder was of the PRL only because If I am looking to pay out $250 for 1 shrimp (which I am more than willing to do if its what I am looking for, and I AM looking for high end PRL) I would like to know who's line it is from. That way I can tell people that maybe purchase offspring from me down the road, that this is the original line.

This is a legitimate question, and I am not sure why you would say this to me in regards to my question. I at NO time said anything about ripping people off....

" Hello Anna,

AND do CRS only go up SS hino? And the breeder is from Taiwan.

and please do not post on my threads ASKING how much i get them for and 
that i am ripping people off.

Thank you,
Tommy
***************
This is not what I asked you!


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*Prl*



bettaforu said:


> I did ask who the breeder was of the PRL only because If I am looking to pay out $250 for 1 shrimp (which I am more than willing to do if its what I am looking for, and I AM looking for high end PRL) I would like to know who's line it is from. That way I can tell people that maybe purchase offspring from me down the road, that this is the original line.
> This is not what I asked you!


i edited it because I was wrong in writing that, i made a mistake.
i apologize

the shrimp are from mk breed studio in taiwan

and its $299.99 ea i only have 1 left.

Tommy


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thank you, that was all that was necessary 

Its a very beautiful shrimp and if you can get a bigger/better closeup picture of it that would be fantastic! Not sure if its a girl or not, but might be able to tell with a better pic.

Are the lesser grades from the same line? Might be easier to add some of those and try to breed up to Mosura via intense culling. 

For those that are interested in these extreme high end shrimps....Mosura
PRL are the cream of the crop and extremely rare. 

This is why I was asking if the breeder/s had now managed to attain the Mosura patterns, as before only Hino and TT were the highest grades in PRL.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Meanwhile, I got some super cute little A. spinipes fan shrimps today from Tommy, and some Amanos. It was extremely hard to resist all the other shrimp. The red rilis are seriously neat looking, and of course all the others, such as the ones discussed, are simply beautiful. If only I had space [and the moula] for such shrimp !

But it was still great to see all those tanks full of gorgeous, healthy shrimp - a nice fantasy break, if you will .


----------

